
$7,000-a-Month ‘Shameless China’ Blogger Loses All with One Post - wyclif
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-17/-7-000-a-month-shameless-china-blogger-loses-all-with-one-post
======
fludlight
TIL that there are venture-backed bloggers in China.

